
AWS GLUE Developer Guide [pdf] - amazeon
http://aws-glue-beta-documentation.s3-website-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/glue-dg.pdf
======
amazeon
I feel like this, more than any other AWS product will push the ML/AI stuff
into warp speed.

Discuss any cool findings here.

Why does this make or does not make sense for your analytics stack?

